# DOS-Batch: Prüfen ob Parameter existiert?



## schmalhans (7. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen DOS-Batch-Datei an die Parameter übergeben werden können.

Nun möchte ich am Anfang der Batch-Datei prüfen ob ein Parameter übergeben worden ist.

Wie mach ich das?


Danke für euere Hilfe.


----------



## Mag1c (7. Dez 2005)

Hi,

```
if "%1" == "" goto noarg
echo Argument: %1
goto end

:noarg
echo Kein Argument

:end
```

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Dez 2005)

Parameter von Batch-Dateien konnte man glaub ich mit $1 - $n verwenden..also

abc.bat hallo

$1 = hallo

Weis aber nicht sicher..must mal probieren


----------

